# Hotronix® Offers Auto Open Clam Shell With Variety of Optional Accessories



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The 16-inch by 20-inch Hotronix® Auto Open clam shell heat press offers a variety of features that make it easy to use and allow the operator to multitask to maximize productivity and prevent over application. 

One example is Perfect Pressure, a digital pressure display function that allows users to accurately set their machines to the exact pressure they need for every job. This feature has a single-digit LED display that measures the amount of pressure being placed on the item being printed. Once the press is closed, the display will show a number from 1 to 9 representing the strength, 1 being light and 9 being firm pressure. 

Another feature is the patented magnetic-assist lock down with automatic release so the top platen pops up when the job is finished. It has digital time and temperature controls, a 3/4-inch non-stick upper platen, and a wide opening for easy layout. 

This press also is available in 11-x-15 inch and a 16-x-16 inch sizes. All Hotronix presses have cast-in tubular heating elements with a lifetime warranty to guarantee against cold spots.

Making the auto-open even more production friendly are two optional accessories, the Hotronix Heat Press Caddie™ a pedestal stand that makes any press threadable and the new Heat Press Caddie™ shelves to keep blank garments, transfers, and accessories at an arm’s reach at all times. 

Hotronix® offers a full line of heat seal presses offering the latest in state-of-the-art technology. For more information, contact Hotronix® at 800-727 8520; or visit the Web site at Stahls' Hotronix - The #1 Selling Heat Press in the World! : Stahls' Hotronix. Dealer inquiries are welcome.


----------

